# MonStar's Journal: Low-Carbs & Low-Weights



## M.J.H. (May 11, 2005)

Decided to come back, and start a journal.  

In the past 6 weeks I've been doing low-carb style dieting. Ketogenic diet, Atkin's style, strength has gone down the drain but I haven't lost much size according to my measurements. I weighed 215 lbs. today and I am aiming for 200 lbs. over the next few months. 

Like I said it the title I am doing low-carbs, and very low-weights. Lots of supersets and dropsets, nothing too intense because my recovery sucks without carbs. I have been doing a basic split of chest/back/shoulders/arms and doing abs every single day. Trying as hard as possible to NOT do any cardio. 

I know my protein intake is low, please don't remind me. I know I am eating crap like hot dogs and hot wings, don't remind me. Its all part of this low-carb diet.


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

You tried this already   You hated it.



remember?


----------



## M.J.H. (May 11, 2005)

*Luke:* Agreed, I never feel too well on this kind of diet. But it keeps my appetite low, and I drop fat relatively quickly on this style diet. So, no complaints. I'll do what works.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 11, 2005)

Wednesday; 5-11-2005 

Training: 

*Seated DB Press / DB Lateral Raise Superset* 
3 sets of 10 with the 45's, 3 sets of 7 with the 20's 

*Upright Row / Bentover DB Lateral Raise Superset*
3 sets of 9 with 95, 3 sets of 12 with the 15's

*Smith-Machine BTB Shrug*
2 sets of 20 with 175 

*Vertical Knee Raise / Rope Cable Crunch Superset*
2 sets of 15, 2 sets of 12 with 160

Good shoulder workout today. Since my workouts are a lot of supersets, my workouts are only lasting 20-30 minutes lately. I usually get out of the gym very quickly. And keep my rest periods almost always under 60 seconds. As you guys can see I'm going very very light. My ROM is on point and so is my muscle contractions, however. So I think the trade-off is worth it. 

Diet/Supplements: 

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein, 1 scoop of Swole, 5g l-arginine, 25mcg T3, 25mg ephedrine, 200mg caffeine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein
*Meal 1:* ceasar salad 
*Meal 2:* walnuts 
*Meal 3:* pork rinds + ranch dip
*Meal 4:* 2 scrambled eggs + bacon
*Meal 5:* 3 hot dogs, 25mcg T3

As you guys can see I'm keeping my carbs as low as possible. Usually less than 30g of active carbs per day. I try as hard as possible NOT to refeed. Unless I am feeling like I am going to binge and in that case I'll refeed. But I try to keep them as short and infrequent as possible.

Sleep: 8.5 hours. 

Weight: 215.5 lbs.


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

damn, I want YOUR diet.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 11, 2005)

So when you realize that your not a strong enough person to break your binging you consider it acceptable because you took out carbs?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 11, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> damn, I want YOUR diet.



I don't.  Hot dogs, bacon and pork rinds?  No thanks.

If I were to try a low carb diet, I'd want my protein/fat sources to be steak, steak, and steak.


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I don't.  Hot dogs, bacon and pork rinds?  No thanks.
> 
> If I were to try a low carb diet, I'd want my protein/fat sources to be steak, steak, and steak.




I don't think I'd wanna have TOO much steak.  I'd mix it up with chicken 

I can't stand hot dogs/bacon n/e more.  They make me feel awful


----------



## Mudge (May 11, 2005)

Food Satiety Index


----------



## M.J.H. (May 11, 2005)

*Luke:* It gets old really fast bro, trust me. And plus after 5-6 days you feel so damn depleted its not even funny. But the fat-loss that comes with the diet makes it all worth it.

*soxmuscle:* I lost you bro? I think what is acceptable by taking out my carbs? 

*CaptainDeadlift:* Trust me bro, steak is definitely a huge part of the diet. It just gets really expensive really quick. I would eat it everyday if I had the spare cash. I absolutely love filet mignon. 

*Mudge:* Thanks for the link bro.


----------



## Cardinal (May 11, 2005)

Congrats on reaching your goal of 215.  From what I remember from some old journals, that was what you were shooting for.  You'll be ripped to shreds down at 200.

*Sox: * Lost you on that one also.  Looking at the last day's diet, that is a very long shot from binging.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 11, 2005)

You eat shit, you can't stop eating shit, no supplements will work to give you the results you need; so now your relying on a diet that makes you feel tired and lacking energy just so you can eat shit and thats acceptable?

If you really wanted to be the best you could be, binging wouldnt be a problem, and the hot dogs and gross shit that your eating on this low carb diet would be thrown out the window.


----------



## LW83 (May 12, 2005)

what helps me is the saying "you are what you eat". 

If I get a craving for nacho's and cheese; I ask myself 'do I want muscles made out of nachos and cheese?'

Fuq no


----------



## Stu (May 12, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> what helps me is the saying "you are what you eat".
> 
> If I get a craving for nacho's and cheese; I ask myself 'do I want muscles made out of nachos and cheese?'
> 
> Fuq no


 are you kidding? if i could build muscle out of nachos and cheese i'd eat it all day long

 good luck monstar


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> what helps me is the saying "you are what you eat".



But I don't want to be a pussy ...


----------



## LW83 (May 12, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> But I don't want to be a pussy ...


Yea, that's the one exception I make


----------



## M.J.H. (May 12, 2005)

*Cardinal:* Thanks for stopping by my friend. I agree that I really think I should be nearly shredded at 200 lbs. I was 200 lbs. a few years back and I barely had any flab on my midsection at all. I felt great, at that weight. Its just hard for me to maintain that weight for whatever reason. Thanks again for the post.

*soxmuscle:* Thanks for the advice. But I'll stick to what works. 

*Luke:* I'll post some pics in the next few weeks. I'll have to show you guys I am not what I eat, lol. I get more comments now on my size/development than I ever have in my life. And its been about 6 weeks now I have been on a low-carb style diet. 

*Stu:* Thanks for the support bro. 

*CaptainDeadlift:* LOL, me either.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 12, 2005)

Thursday; 5-12-2005

Training:

*Standing BB Curl / Incline DB Curl Superset* 
2 sets of 10 with 75, 2 sets of 7 with the 30's

*Skullcrusher / Overhead Rope Extension Superset*
2 sets of 11 with 85, 2 sets of 9 with 130

*Reverse Curl / Hammer Curl Superset*
2 sets of 12 with 65, 2 sets of 6 with the 35's

*Seated French Press / Cable Pressdown Superset*
2 sets of 11 with 75, 2 sets of 12 with 160 

*Rope Cable Crunch*
2 sets of 20 with 160

Nice intense workout today, really hit my arms extremely hard. Started off with BB curls supersetted immediately with incline DB curls---beat the hell out of my biceps. The incline curls give a great stretch, by the way. As you guys can see I'm going much much lighter on every single exercise. I feel much better going lighter on everything, because my ROM and muscle contractions are so much better. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein, 1 scoop of Swole, 5g l-arginine, 25mcg T3, 25mg ephedrine, 200mg caffeine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein
*Meal 1:* ceasar salad
*Meal 2:* walnuts
*Meal 3:* 3 hot dogs
*Meal 4:* tuna salad
*Meal 5:* scrambled eggs + bacon
*Meal 6:* pistachios, coffee, 25mcg T3 

Sleep: 8.5 hours.

Weight: 211 lbs. Wow, down a bit since yesterday. Maybe I'm dehydrated?


----------



## M.J.H. (May 13, 2005)

Friday; 5-13-2005

Training: 

*Incline BB Press / Flat DB Fly Superset*
3 sets of 10 with 155, 3 sets of 7 with the 35's

*Cable Crossover / Flat DB Press Superset*
2 sets of 11 with 50, 2 sets of 8 with the 75's

*Pec-Deck Fly / Dip Superset* 
2 sets of 10 with 140, 2 sets of 7 

*Hanging Knee Raise*
2 sets of 12

Really good chest workout today, although it was definitely short. Started off with an incline BB and fly superset, beat up my pecs with that. Moved onto some cable X's with flat DB presses, and finished up with some pec-deck flyes and dips. Did some quick abs and called it a day. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein, 1 scoop of Swole, 5g l-arginine, 25mcg T3, 25mg ephedrine, 200mg caffeine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein
*Meal 1:* ceasar salad, coffee 
*Meal 2:* cheese cubes
*Meal 3:* pepperoni, walnuts
*Meal 4:* scrambled eggs + bacon
*Meal 5:* bunless bacon cheesebuger + mayo, ceasar salad, 25mcg T3 

Sleep: 8.5 hours.

Weight: 210 lbs. Seems like I'll be 200 lbs. in no time at this rate!


----------



## LW83 (May 13, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Weight: 210 lbs. Seems like I'll be 200 lbs. in no time at this rate!




I'll meat you in the middle.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 13, 2005)

*Luke:* LOL, you're too much bro. So far I am feeling pretty damn good. I took the night off on Tuesday, and started back up low-carb style Wednesday with the start of this journal. And so far I have no complaints. I am noticing my foggy-mindedness a little, and my energy isn't as great as it could be, but eating hot dogs and cheese I can't complain!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 14, 2005)

Saturday; 5-14-2005

Training:

*BTN Cable Pulldown / Stiff-Arm BB Pullover Superset*
3 sets of 9 with 170, 3 sets of 8 with 75

*Support Row / CG Cable Row Superset*
2 sets of 10 with 120, 2 sets of 7 with 140

*T-Bar Row / CG Cable Pulldown Superset*
2 sets of 8 with 180, 2 sets of 6 with 140

*Rope Cable Crunch* 
2 sets of 20 with 160

Damn I was exhausted today in the gym! Horrible amount of sleep last night, but overall my workout wasn't too bad. Did a lot of supersets, which really hit my lats hard. Did some BTN pulldowns and pullovers, nice superset, good stretch. Did some rows, and then finished with a t-bar row and pulldown superset. And then some quick abs. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein, 1 scoop of Swole, 5g l-arginine, 25mcg T3, 25mg ephedrine, 200mg caffeine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein
*Meal 1:* 2 hot dogs, cheese cubes
*Meal 2:* ceasar salad
*Meal 3:* pepperoni
*Meal 4:* 2 scrambled eggs + bacon
*Meal 5:* walnuts
*Meal 6:* bunless cheeseburger + mayo  
*Meal 7:* cheese cubes, 25mcg T3 

Sleep: 5 hours. Then took a 1.5 hour nap after I got home from the gym. I am still exhausted.  

Weight: 209 lbs. Down another pound since yesterday. No complaints.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 14, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I am still exhausted.


I wonder why...


----------



## M.J.H. (May 15, 2005)

*soxmuscle:* I think it was partially because of the low-carbs but also because I only had 5 hours sleep. Have you ever done a low-carb diet bro? I always encourage people to actually try it before they talk about how awful it is. The amount of fat you lose in the time is really amazing.


----------



## LW83 (May 15, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *soxmuscle:* I think it was partially because of the low-carbs but also because I only had 5 hours sleep. Have you ever done a low-carb diet bro? I always encourage people to actually try it before they talk about how awful it is. The amount of fat you lose in the time is really amazing.




I think Sox's reply had some sarcasm in it buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (May 15, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *soxmuscle:* I think it was partially because of the low-carbs but also because I only had 5 hours sleep. Have you ever done a low-carb diet bro? I always encourage people to actually try it before they talk about how awful it is. The amount of fat you lose in the time is really amazing.


I have and I think it's horrible for your body and retaining muscle. I really woulda thought all the times you've "done" this you'd a learned by now. Your like a blind mouse that continually runs into the same wall  But hey, enough people at one point cared about you and and took their precious time to try to help and educate you but it's like talking to a polite brick wall.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 15, 2005)

*Luke:* Yeah, I guess, but I still feel that people need to experience the diet first. 

*Rocco:* Hey bro, I have had absolutely ZERO problems retaining muscle. Strength, of course, dropped. But going from 235 lbs. to a weight today of 207 lbs. what do you expect? I mean no matter what diet I would have done I would have lost strength. My arm measurements, etc. haven't changed much. Maybe 1/4-1/2" but nothing too substantial. Everyone at my gym comments that I look "bigger," I guess because I am at a lower bodyfat % now. All the times I have done this and not stuck to it is the reason I never saw decent gains from it. Two years ago I did NHE (Atkin's but 2-3 hour refeeds every 3rd or 4th night) and lost 25 lbs. or so. I have absolutely no complaints about the diet. The ONLY thing I can say is that my energy isn't as high as it was. But after the first week of low-carbs this always changes, anyway.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 15, 2005)

Sunday; 5-15-2005

Training:

*Seated DB Press / DB Lateral Raise Superset*
3 sets of 9 with the 45's, 3 sets of 6 with the 20's

*Seated BTN Press / Nautilus Lateral Raise Superset*
2 sets of 8 with 95, 2 sets of 8 with 120

*Bentover DB Lateral Raise / Upright Row Superset*
2 sets of 12 with the 15's, 2 sets of 7 with 95

*Smith-Machine BTB Shrug* 
2 sets of 20 with 175

*Vertical Leg Raise*
2 sets of 12

Pretty good shoulder workout this morning I guess. Did a lot of supersets as usual, no complaints at all. Really noticing my definition improving with every workout. This is my 5th day now on low-carbs after I cheated Tuesday night and so far I have absolutely zero complaints about my performance in the gym. My traps have really been responding well to the BTB shrugs.  

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein, 1 scoop of Swole, 5g l-arginine, 25mcg T3, 25mg ephedrine, 200mg caffeine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein
*Meal 1:* 2 hot dogs, pepperoni
*Meal 2:* walnuts
*Meal 3:* bunless cheeseburger + mayo
*Meal 4:* 

Sleep: 8 hours. 

Weight: 207 lbs.  Damn I am dropping weight like crazy! I am sure this is going to stop after today because honestly this morning I felt dehydrated, for whatever reason. I am going to up my fluid intake today.


----------



## Dipsh!t (May 17, 2005)

hey mike, do you train at home or at a gym? just curious


----------



## ZECH (May 17, 2005)

Does this mean I won the bet?


----------



## LW83 (May 17, 2005)

Still using T3 huh?  :|


----------



## Rocco32 (May 17, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Luke:* Yeah, I guess, but I still feel that people need to experience the diet first.
> 
> *Rocco:* Hey bro, I have had absolutely ZERO problems retaining muscle. Strength, of course, dropped. But going from 235 lbs. to a weight today of 207 lbs. what do you expect? I mean no matter what diet I would have done I would have lost strength. My arm measurements, etc. haven't changed much. Maybe 1/4-1/2" but nothing too substantial. Everyone at my gym comments that I look "bigger," I guess because I am at a lower bodyfat % now. All the times I have done this and not stuck to it is the reason I never saw decent gains from it. Two years ago I did NHE (Atkin's but 2-3 hour refeeds every 3rd or 4th night) and lost 25 lbs. or so. I have absolutely no complaints about the diet. The ONLY thing I can say is that my energy isn't as high as it was. But after the first week of low-carbs this always changes, anyway.


Your fucking your body up whether you "feel" like you are or not. But whatever, your not going to listen to anyone so do what you like. It's just a shame to see so much potential with no intelligence to drive it. Not saying your stupid at all Mike, I just don't think you use what you've been given between your ears.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 17, 2005)

You won the bet a long long time ago, dg...


----------

